# The Infamous RBP vs. Baby Goat



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

The Infamous RBP vs. Baby Goat!

Taking all bets.

(hope not a WTLW)


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

2nd


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

3rd


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats amazing


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

whered you get that pic? i want a shoal like that!


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

who says reds are boring!!!


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

man thats some wicked SH##$#


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

holy crap dude!!!!





















!!!!!!!!.....is that from one of those discovery channel shows or something?


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

That was done on that Discovery show. Very insane!


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Badass


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

THAT IS CRAAAAAAAAAAAZY ass sh*t.

I wish i had a big tank, and a bunch of P's and a dead goat lyin around..
















Malice


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

*more pics to get me more jealous*

forget a mouse


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

That picture is cool every time I see it!

Look at all those reds!


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Man, I would hate to be that freekin goat. He got


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

can u imagine dat u have a pool full of Ps 
then one day ur family disapear and u found out that they are in ur pool with only bones left


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

wow thats a pretty sick thought


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

Can I buy a dvd of that show????


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok, I MUST see this on video! who has it??? where can I get it?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

i am at a loss of words!!


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

That would be so freaking expensive to feed a shoal like that. I'm guessing not even half of them got a mouthfull if it was gone that fast...


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

That's in the wild somewhere, right? It'd be awesome if somebody actually owned that many.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

it was at an aquarium in Dallas if I remember correctly.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

My dream tank.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> My dream tank.


 aww it would be nice.

great find man.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

If you guys look closely, you can see that a rope has been tied to one of the goat's leg. This was obviously a concocted demonstration.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Someday I will have a tank that big..........


----------



## Piranha Boy (Feb 27, 2004)

There has got to be 500+ piranha in that shoal!!









Sufferin' jesus... the fish also cut the two front legs off the goat. Anything else made with cartilage is removed.

Wowzers....


----------



## jameswrx (Mar 23, 2004)

> If you guys look closely, you can see that a rope has been tied to one of the goat's leg. This was obviously a concocted demonstration


And there was me thinking it was a tragic bungy jump accident for the poor goat


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> If you guys look closely, you can see that a rope has been tied to one of the goat's leg. This was obviously a concocted demonstration.


 It was a demonastration by Roger Nigel at an aquarium in Dallas( I forgot which one).


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

jameswrx said:


> > If you guys look closely, you can see that a rope has been tied to one of the goat's leg. This was obviously a concocted demonstration
> 
> 
> And there was me thinking it was a tragic bungy jump accident for the poor goat


 Proud of ya! Only if everyone was as smart as you are.


----------



## jameswrx (Mar 23, 2004)

Sense of humour bypass?


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

thats a baby sheep







bad ass


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Thats some crazy sh*t!!!


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Imagine what a mess that made of the tank. That is seriously gonna mess the water up bad.


----------

